# Man this sucks.



## table1349 (Oct 16, 2016)

Backpack Filled with Soviet Prototype Cameras Stolen in Berlin

Wonder if the thief has any idea what they stole or if they just chucked them into the trash when it turned out to be film cameras?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 16, 2016)

Bastiches!!!  

'Though, in fairness, how often do you hear the word "valuable" used in the same sentence as the phrase "Soviet camera"?


----------



## compur (Oct 16, 2016)

I wouldn't think that advertising their value would be a successful strategy for recovering stolen property. More likely it would insure that they'd never be seen again.

On the other hand, claiming they were stolen when they really weren't might be a successful strategy for increasing their value after they magically reappear in the owner's possession. Returned by some mysterious stranger who wishes to remain anonymous.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 18, 2016)

That thief should be put on a spit and roasted like young boar.....!


----------

